# Best setup for a HR24 and a 2TB External??



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

What is the best "bang for the buck" external drive for the HR24 DVR?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

lorick said:


> What is the best "bang for the buck" external drive for the HR24 DVR?


The particulars from Amazon:

Western Digital 2 TB AV-GP SATA Intellipower 32 MB Cache Bulk/OEM AV Hard Drive WD20EVDS ($141.99)

Thermaltake BlacX eSATA USB Docking Station ($36.77)

Several of us (at least 5, perhaps 10) are using this setup and it has a few advantages:

1. It works.

2. Setting it up is idiot proof.

3. The price is reasonable

4. Noise is almost non-existent.

5. It (drive) is designed for DVR service.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I see Newegg has the WD20EVDS for $129.99.
I have been using the more expensive Antec MX-1 enclosures $49.99.
I have four of these combinations.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

oldbamaguy said:


> I see Newegg has the WD20EVDS for $129.99.
> I have been using the more expensive Antec MX-1 enclosures $49.99.
> I have four of these combinations.
> Good Luck!!


That's a good price for the drive. The EVDS is the one to get. I had(still have them but doing nothing) my prior drive in an MX-1 exclosure but after a while the fan got a bit noisy. At first it was silent but as time went by the fan got noisy.

That's why I like the docking station instead(I have 2 DVR's with externals and both are using docking stations). It's open aired, so cooling isn't an issue and no fan to worry about. The only noise you hear is the drive itself.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Isn't dust an issue with the open docking station?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Isn't dust an issue with the open docking station?


Not at all, so far. Open up an MX-1 after it's been running for a few months and take a look at the dust that's inside that.

I just opened up a Seagate Xtreme the other day. Not easy to do, but I got the HDD out and put in an MX-1 that's been laying around for a while. Had to get my son's bottle of compressed air to blow out the MX-1. While the fan in the MX-1 cools very efficiently, it also sucks up dust like a vacuum cleaner.

Oh, I did save the HDD, it works fine now.

Rich


----------



## BSAMAINE (Sep 29, 2010)

Chuck W said:


> That's a good price for the drive. The EVDS is the one to get. I had(still have them but doing nothing) my prior drive in an MX-1 exclosure but after a while the fan got a bit noisy. At first it was silent but as time went by the fan got noisy.
> 
> That's why I like the docking station instead(I have 2 DVR's with externals and both are using docking stations). It's open aired, so cooling isn't an issue and no fan to worry about. The only noise you hear is the drive itself.


Is the docking station you mentioned a: Antec EASYSATA SATA HDD Docking Station Hard Drive Accessory for about $19.00?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lorick said:


> What is the best "bang for the buck" external drive for the HR24 DVR?


Here's a *link* for the Thermaltake docking station that *Hasan* and I use. And the *link* for the WD 2TB EVDS HDD.

You can get these at lower prices on other websites. Just consider that Amazon has no restocking fees (if there is a compatibility problem or the items are faulty) and you can get "free" shipping by paying the Prime Shipping fee of $79 a year. That's for two day shipping.

All the things *Hasan* listed on his post are correct. So simple to install. You don't need tools and the operation is silent.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldbamaguy said:


> I see Newegg has the WD20EVDS for $129.99.
> I have been using the more expensive Antec MX-1 enclosures $49.99.
> I have four of these combinations.
> Good Luck!!


The shipping for the EVDS runs the price up to $138 at NewEgg. The price today on Amazon is $141. If you don't have to pay for shipping on Amazon, I'd buy it from Amazon. No hassle shopping or returns.

You can also get the WD EADS 2TB HDDs on Tiger and CC for $109. I have two of them in 20-700s and, so far, they work as well as the EVDS HDDs.

Rich


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

BSAMAINE said:


> Is the docking station you mentioned a: Antec EASYSATA SATA HDD Docking Station Hard Drive Accessory for about $19.00?


No, it's the same Thermaltake one Rich linked in his post above. Although, one of mine is actually the dual one, since when I bought my first one, it was on sale for the same price as the single one. So I bought the dual. And before you ask,no, you cannot put 2 drives in there for the DVR.


----------



## BSAMAINE (Sep 29, 2010)

Okey Dokey...I've ordered the: Western Digital AV-GP WD20EVDS 2TB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal AV Hard Drive -Bare Drive and the: Thermaltake BlacX ST0005U External Hard Drive SATA Enclosure Docking Station 2.5” & 3.5” USB 2.0 & eSATA....from NewEgg. I'll post the info on how well it works next week, when it shows up. By the way, I have a HR24-500 with 0x40d and it has worked flawlessly since the August install by DTV. I'm driving it through my SONY Bravia AV and HDTV systems with no Bravia problems so far.


----------



## jayman9207 (Sep 14, 2010)

Is anyone running a RAID1 external configuration? I am toying with trying out this enclosure from StarTech - eSATA Dual SATA External RAID Enclosure.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jayman9207 said:


> Is anyone running a RAID1 external configuration? I am toying with trying out this enclosure from StarTech - eSATA Dual SATA External RAID Enclosure.


Interesting. Wonder if it will work? If it does, buying two 2TB WD EADS at Tiger or CC for $109 each would get you a mirrored 2TB RAID setup for just a bit more than $300. Not bad.

Rich


----------



## yobear (Aug 25, 2007)

I decided to go with the WD20EVDS and internal enclosure (a little more child proof)...approximately how many hours of HD will I be able to store?


----------



## yobear (Aug 25, 2007)

^disregard the above...unless my math is wrong, I'm thinking about 330 hours.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yobear said:


> ^disregard the above...unless my math is wrong, I'm thinking about 330 hours.


Nah, depending on the content, you should get between 400 and 500 hours.

Rich


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Interesting. Wonder if it will work? If it does, buying two 2TB WD EADS at Tiger or CC for $109 each would get you a mirrored 2TB RAID setup for just a bit more than $300. Not bad.
> 
> Rich


I just set up a 2x2TB Esata RAID 1 box on my "main" HR21.

I used a RAIDON GR3630-2S-SB2+ 2-drive RAID enclosure that I got from Newegg. Put in two Hitachi 2TB drives that I got on sale at Fry's for $105. Since these drives were exactly the same size as my existing 2TB external, I just did a bit-copy from the old one to the new RAID box, after doing the usual graceful shutdown and power-plug-pull of the HR21.

(Although the copy took 6.5 hours, it worked fine. I actually used an external hardware disk-cloning tool (Disk Jockey Pro) that I happen to have. It could also be done on a PC. Since I was doing a bit-for-bit copy, there was no need to condition/partition the new drives first by connecting them to the HR21.)

No changes were needed on the RAIDON box, it comes set to RAID1 by default.

After the copy, I plugged the new box into the HR21, turned on the RAID, let it finish coming up, plugged in the HR21, it came up fine, and everything seems to work well.

I have not yet worked up the courage to yank one of the drives out while powered, although that is supposed to not result in failure, since hot-swap is supported.

Although it cost more ($170) than some others, this RAIDON box is very well made and looks nice. The only complaint I have is that the blue front panel backlight is rather bright, since this is in a bedroom. The box has a fan but it is very quiet. A cheaper alternative hardware-RAID box that also works is the Sans Digital MS2UTN+, which I have seen on sale for as low as $69.

A setup like this (or any external Esata) really must be on a UPS. If power is lost to both the HR and RAID box, then comes back on, it is almost certain that the RAID box will not have sufficient time to boot up, and thus will not be recognized by the DVR. This could result in lost scheduled recordings if no one is there to manually reboot the HR again.

Keith


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Best Setup is with an Internal 2 TB Drive and be done with it and not have noise or something else to contend with connected to your DVR which may not reboot up properly and then may use the Internal Drive because the eSATA Controller is too slow to recognize the DVR and vice versa.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

PokerJoker said:


> I just set up a 2x2TB Esata RAID 1 box on my "main" HR21.
> 
> I used a RAIDON GR3630-2S-SB2+ 2-drive RAID enclosure that I got from Newegg. Put in two Hitachi 2TB drives that I got on sale at Fry's for $105. Since these drives were exactly the same size as my existing 2TB external, I just did a bit-copy from the old one to the new RAID box, after doing the usual graceful shutdown and power-plug-pull of the HR21.
> 
> ...


Glad to see someone finally answered. Thanx.



> I have not yet worked up the courage to yank one of the drives out while powered, although that is supposed to not result in failure, since hot-swap is supported.


I wouldn't do that. I think the "hot swap" feature is for computers only. Not positive and I'd like to know if that's true, but I wouldn't ask you to do it as you might wipe out the whole thing. But, if you have to know, we'd also like to know. If you do it, please post or PM me and I'll take it from there. If you have doubts, go with your gut and don't do it, I wouldn't.



> Although it cost more ($170) than some others, this RAIDON box is very well made and looks nice. The only complaint I have is that the blue front panel backlight is rather bright, since this is in a bedroom. The box has a fan but it is very quiet. A cheaper alternative hardware-RAID box that also works is the Sans Digital MS2UTN+, which I have seen on sale for as low as $69.
> 
> A setup like this (or any external Esata) really must be on a UPS. If power is lost to both the HR and RAID box, then comes back on, it is almost certain that the RAID box will not have sufficient time to boot up, and thus will not be recognized by the DVR. This could result in lost scheduled recordings if no one is there to manually reboot the HR again.


The bright LED problem is easily solved with either a light piece of tape or a piece of Scott's 88 electrical tape which will black out the LED.

Keeping the RAID setup on a UPS is definitely the right thing to do. Just make sure if the power goes out you power down both the HR and the RAID unit. Leaving them on will quickly deplete the battery back up.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> The Best Setup is with an Internal 2 TB Drive and be done with it and not have noise or something else to contend with connected to your DVR which may not reboot up properly and then may use the Internal Drive because the eSATA Controller is too slow to recognize the DVR and vice versa.


I agree, but he might only have the one HR. I hope he knows that if he loses the HR, he loses all that programming. Too much money for the RAID and it's cheaper in the long run and more reliable to use multiple HRs to back up all recordings. I think.

Rich


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I agree, but he might only have the one HR. I hope he knows that if he loses the HR, he loses all that programming. Too much money for the RAID and it's cheaper in the long run and more reliable to use multiple HRs to back up all recordings. I think.
> 
> Rich


Oh, I know. I have more than one HR, and I also have a Tivo S3 backing up all the network recordings using an OTA antenna, AND I now have the RAID box. 

Keith
firm believer in overkill


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

yobear said:


> I decided to go with the WD20EVDS and internal enclosure (a little more child proof)...approximately how many hours of HD will I be able to store?


With about 50 hours recorded, I see 10% usage. 50/0.10 = 500. I've done the calculation 3 times, using different source material, but all HD, all mpeg-4, and I consistently get around 500 hours.

The more hours you have recorded, the more accurate the calculation is. The basic formula is:

(Hours Recorded/(100-Space Free%) You must convert percent to decimal)

Example:

Add up all the recordings in your play list: 50 hours.

Look at your Space Free: 90%.

50/(100-90 percent)

50 hours/10 percent

Convert the 10% to decimal: 10% = 0.10

(50 hours)/(0.10) = 500 hours.

This approach reflects your recording habits. If it is a mixture of HD and SD, then you can expect the number of hours to be accurate as long as you don't change the ratio of HD to SD in your mixture.

Since I don't record anything that isn't HD, I don't have to worry about it. I also don't record anything that isn't MPEG-4 HD (some channels are MPEG-2, but not many) In general , the basic formula will work well enough and provide you with a "rule of thumb" way to evaluate any drive in a machine, or external.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

PokerJoker said:


> I just set up a 2x2TB Esata RAID 1 box on my "main" HR21.
> 
> I used a RAIDON GR3630-2S-SB2+ 2-drive RAID enclosure that I got from Newegg. Put in two Hitachi 2TB drives that I got on sale at Fry's for $105. Since these drives were exactly the same size as my existing 2TB external, I just did a bit-copy from the old one to the new RAID box, after doing the usual graceful shutdown and power-plug-pull of the HR21.
> 
> ...


Am I understanding your post correctly in that you were able to transfer recordings from one hard drive to the new one?

That's what I interpreted from your post.

I'm curious, because I came across this *link* the other day and it clearly states at the bottom:

*"DIRECTV HD DVR Copy Service
We copy your settings and programming to the new drive - you lose nothing! Your capacity will simply increase!
You will receive an email with shipping instructions after your upgrade order is finalized. $59"*

Does this mean they are able to extract the current recordings on your old HD DVR and transfer them to the new hard drive for your new HD DVR?

The reason I ask is because I just received a new HR24-500 and I have to send back my HR21-100 (thank god! :lol and I have a number of saved movies in HD on the hard drive. I'd love to transfer these to my new hard drive, or perhaps an external hard drive. Some of the movies rarely, if ever, come on in HD


----------



## yobear (Aug 25, 2007)

hasan said:


> With about 50 hours recorded, I see 10% usage. 50/0.10 = 500. I've done the calculation 3 times, using different source material, but all HD, all mpeg-4, and I consistently get around 500 hours.
> 
> The more hours you have recorded, the more accurate the calculation is. The basic formula is:
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks...Appreciate the explanation too.


----------



## SubSolar (Nov 26, 2006)

Is the HR24 slow once you fill up all 2 terabytes? I have had an HR20 setup with 1 terabyte for almost 4 years now and has been working great. But I am wanting more space now and wondering if it's worth it to upgrade to HR24 + 2 terabyte drive.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark L said:


> Am I understanding your post correctly in that you were able to transfer recordings from one hard drive to the new one?
> 
> That's what I interpreted from your post.
> 
> ...


Call them and ask them specifically what you want to know. I think you're talking about Weaknees and I think they only copy HDDs that have been recorded on ONE HR and are gonna be played on THAT HR. In other words, you'd still have to keep the 21, you'd just have a larger HDD in it. Please let us know what they say. They give good tech phone support.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SubSolar said:


> Is the HR24 slow once you fill up all 2 terabytes? I have had an HR20 setup with 1 terabyte for almost 4 years now and has been working great. But I am wanting more space now and wondering if it's worth it to upgrade to HR24 + 2 terabyte drive.


I don't think anybody's posted about filling up a 2TB drive on a 24 yet. If you are planning on using an external, it might get bogged down as you approach the 30% Available mark. Just use the Menu Restart function and that should speed it back up. Internally, we don't know yet.

Takes a long time to fill up a 2TB drive. I've done it intentionally and it's a time consuming task.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I've gotten my 2TB EVDS down to 13% free space, now its back to 20% free, and I've noticed my HR20-700 not acting very well lately, its been getting very sluggish, but I think there are other factors going on here. All my DVR's are starting to do this again...drives thrashing, have to wait for dvr to respond.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I've gotten my 2TB EVDS down to 13% free space, now its back to 20% free, and I've noticed my HR20-700 not acting very well lately, its been getting very sluggish, but I think there are other factors going on here. All my DVR's are starting to do this again...drives thrashing, have to wait for dvr to respond.


They should get sluggish with that much content on them. I never tried an MX-1 in that regard, just out of the box eSATAs such as the FAP and Xtremes, and they all did the same thing no matter how big or small the drive was. I'm not seeing any of that on any of my eight 20-700s.

By the way, I took an Xtreme apart the other day. Once you rip apart the cover (couldn't figure out any other way the get the cover off, it's glued together) you find a metal cage surrounding the HDD completely. Took that apart and put the HDD in an old MX-1 and it's working fine now. The Xtreme kept freezing up. I still don't know what caused that "whooshing" noise. No moving parts in the cage except the HDD itself and it's not whooshing in the MX-1.

Rich


----------



## BSAMAINE (Sep 29, 2010)

BSAMAINE said:


> Okey Dokey...I've ordered the: Western Digital AV-GP WD20EVDS 2TB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal AV Hard Drive -Bare Drive and the: Thermaltake BlacX ST0005U External Hard Drive SATA Enclosure Docking Station 2.5" & 3.5" USB 2.0 & eSATA....from NewEgg. I'll post the info on how well it works next week, when it shows up. By the way, I have a HR24-500 with 0x40d and it has worked flawlessly since the August install by DTV. I'm driving it through my SONY Bravia AV and HDTV systems with no Bravia problems so far.


I'm responding to my own post. Don't know where else to put it. I installed the hardware listed and it all works perfectly. Thanks for the info/help.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BSAMAINE said:


> I'm responding to my own post. Don't know where else to put it. I installed the hardware listed and it all works perfectly. Thanks for the info/help.


That's great!!!

Rich


----------



## PennyPincherP (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone ever exceed this limit? I'm trying a 5 bay RAID 5 setup with 8TB net capacity. So far it works but I'm not sure if it's going to use all the available storage. I got the raid for media storage for my router but there's no utility provided to partition the storage into 2TB drives that Windows will recognize so I'm trying it on my DVR. Any feedback?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

PennyPincherP said:


> Anyone ever exceed this limit? I'm trying a 5 bay RAID 5 setup with 8TB net capacity. So far it works but I'm not sure if it's going to use all the available storage. I got the raid for media storage for my router but there's no utility provided to partition the storage into 2TB drives that Windows will recognize so I'm trying it on my DVR. Any feedback?


HR DVRS's will only recognize up to 2TB.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

PennyPincherP said:


> Anyone ever exceed this limit? I'm trying a 5 bay RAID 5 setup with 8TB net capacity. So far it works but I'm not sure if it's going to use all the available storage. I got the raid for media storage for my router but there's no utility provided to partition the storage into 2TB drives that Windows will recognize so I'm trying it on my DVR. Any feedback?


I had a 2TB RAID box that was set to give me the full 2TBs and when I filled it up, I got the impression that it would have gone farther. I'd be very interested to hear your experiences with your setup. Lots of things in my lifetime have been unreachable until someone did it and I've alway had an idea that the 2TB limit might be broken. Gonna be lots of people that will disagree with that, but I do believe you might make it further than 2TB. Good luck and please keep us notified of your findings.

Rich


----------



## PennyPincherP (Aug 18, 2010)

rich584 said:


> Good luck and please keep us notified of your findings.


So far I've recorded every HD movie (45) on 2 channels simultaneously, duplicates and all and I still show 89% free. I haven't calculated the precise play time but it looks to be roughly 700 hours capacity. How that translates to TB's I don't know. If I had a couple of spare DVR's (I should have HR24's in a few days), I could rig one with 2TB and the other with 4TB and do a comparison.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I also have a WD WD20EVDS and it has been flawless for the month it's been installed. However, that's internal on an HR21-100 but the drive should work just as well externally.

I used to have an Antec MX-1 connected to the HR21. It ran great for two years. I highly recommend one of those enclosures. 

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

PennyPincherP said:


> So far I've recorded every HD movie (45) on 2 channels simultaneously, duplicates and all and I still show 89% free. I haven't calculated the precise play time but it looks to be roughly 700 hours capacity. How that translates to TB's I don't know. If I had a couple of spare DVR's (I should have HR24's in a few days), I could rig one with 2TB and the other with 4TB and do a comparison.


Took me a long time to fill that 2TB to full. Can't even imagine how long it would take to fill up an 8TB setup. If you even can. You're looking at about 1600 to 2000 hours of programming depending on the content. Figure at least 400 hours for a 2TB HDD. And that will vary with the content. There is no set-in-stone figure for capacity. It all depends on the capacity. I think.

By the way, try to avoid "Keeping" content, let it roll off when your setup reaches full capacity. When you see content getting deleted automatically, you'll know you've reached full capacity. If the HR starts to bog down, reset the HR and the external device. That should get you a bit further.

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I also have a WD WD20EVDS and it has been flawless for the month it's been installed. However, that's internal on an HR21-100 but the drive should work just as well externally.
> 
> I used to have an Antec MX-1 connected to the HR21. It ran great for two years. I highly recommend one of those enclosures.
> 
> Mike


Using approximately 10% full for calculations, I'm seeing about 550 hours or HD MPEG-4 recording using the WD20EVDS with a Thermaltake Dock. It has worked perfectly for about six weeks to two months (I've already forgotten the date I put it on line).

So far, I'm extremely happy with the combo. Despite all my efforts, I haven't been able to get it lower than 87% free with 45 hours of HD movies and six or so football games.

The only down side, is because of the way D* chooses to do the UPL. When one combines everything that can go on a 2 TB drive with WHDVR, the playlist gets downright unmanageable. I end up only viewing ALL with one DVR, (the 2 TB), the others are set to local so the playlist isn't so long.

This makes maintenance a lot easier. For that matter, when I do maintenance on the 2 TB machine, I set its playlist to Local, which makes hunting through it much faster (just in terms of viewing, not actual speed of the machine)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> Using approximately 10% full for calculations, I'm seeing about 550 hours or HD MPEG-4 recording using the WD20EVDS with a Thermaltake Dock. It has worked perfectly for about six weeks to two months (I've already forgotten the date I put it on line).
> 
> So far, I'm extremely happy with the combo. Despite all my efforts, I haven't been able to get it lower than 87% free with 45 hours of HD movies and six or so football games.
> 
> ...


That UPL is really a PITA, isn't it, Hasan? I gave up on it. Every once in a while I use it to delete series and that drives me nutz (not a long drive). The damn thing goes right back to the beginning every time I delete a series. They gotta fix this. By May of next year, my UPL will be completely unusable.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hasan said:


> Using approximately 10% full for calculations, I'm seeing about 550 hours or HD MPEG-4 recording using the WD20EVDS with a Thermaltake Dock. It has worked perfectly for about six weeks to two months (I've already forgotten the date I put it on line).
> 
> So far, I'm extremely happy with the combo. Despite all my efforts, I haven't been able to get it lower than 87% free with 45 hours of HD movies and six or so football games.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can really go by the 10% to calculate. When mine said 1% it calculated out to be something like 800hours. Now at 6% it's ≈625 hours. I think as it starts to fill the algorithm will get more accurate. It really should be somewhere around 475ish...I think. :grin:

Mike


----------



## avonabudget (Aug 2, 2008)

Newegg has Thermaltake BlacX External 2.5" & 3.5" USB & eSATA Hard Drive SATA Docking Station for $30.49 - 15% code BRACC122 - $10 rebate = $15.92 with free shipping.


----------



## styrum (Nov 11, 2007)

PokerJoker said:


> I just set up a 2x2TB Esata RAID 1 box on my "main" HR21.
> 
> I used a RAIDON GR3630-2S-SB2+ 2-drive RAID enclosure that I got from Newegg. Put in two Hitachi 2TB drives that I got on sale at Fry's for $105. Since these drives were exactly the same size as my existing 2TB external, I just did a bit-copy from the old one to the new RAID box, after doing the usual graceful shutdown and power-plug-pull of the HR21.
> 
> ...


This very RAIDON box didn't work for me with HR24/500 and 0x452 firmware. A WD15EVDS drive that works fine in a single drive Vantec enclosure doesn't work when put into this RAIDON box either alone or in a pair with WD15EURS. The box successfully duplicated the WD15EVDS to WD15EURS though. So, when I put the EURS drive into the Vantec enclosure, it worked too! Looks like 0x452 indeed killed the ability for HR24 to work with this box.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

styrum said:


> This very RAIDON box didn't work for me with HR24/500 and 0x452 firmware. A WD15EVDS drive that works fine in a single drive Vantec enclosure doesn't work when put into this RAIDON box either alone or in a pair with WD15EURS. The box successfully duplicated the WD15EVDS to WD15EURS though. So, when I put the EURS drive into the Vantec enclosure, it worked too! Looks like 0x452 indeed killed the ability for HR24 to work with this box.


An NR killed one of my RAID boxes too. You're much better off using the setups we recommend. I think.

Rich


----------

